# Nightstalkers: Area 51 TODAY's DAILY DEAL



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob. . . .

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_

Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

I'll update this thread as I get cover art from Amazon, etc. And I'll update the excerpts below when I bump the thread every week.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

Available for pre-order
http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.

_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.




_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.




_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.




_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.




_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.




_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.




_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.




_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who are the Nightstalkers? Think The Unit meets Warehouse 13.




_*"You do know, of course, that someone has to man the walls in the middle of the night? The walls between all those innocents out there who lay their head down on their pillows every evening, troubled by thoughts of such things as mortgages, or their pet is sick, or their child is failing in school? The normal things people should worry about. There are even those who have grave, serious worries, such as just being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and given weeks to live. But the things we, here, worry about, they are far graver than any of those worries."*_










Ms. Jones: "We are here because the best of intentions can go horribly awry and the worst of intentions can achieve exactly what it sets out to do. It is often the noblest scientific inquiry that can produce the end of us all. We are here because we are the last line of defense when the desire to do right turns into a wrong. We are here because mankind advances through trial and error. Because nothing man does is ever perfect. And we are ultimately here because there are things out there, beyond mankind's current knowledge level, that man must be guarded against until man can understand those things. We must remember this."

http://www.amazon.com/Nightstalkers-Area-51-series-ebook/dp/B0084HUY6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343588645&sr=8-2&keywords=area+51+nightstalkers


----------

